# Diesel Kubota RTV 1100 Daniels rear pull blade



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

On the way back from a property out in the sticks, we happened upon a Kubota diesel RTV1100 with the Kubota snowblower on the front and a blue Daniels rear pull blade on back. Looked to be about a 60 in blade. They were backing into condo driveways and parking spots 2 car wide and 2 car long. Pulling out into the drive lane a bit then backing in and dropping again repeating until the drive was cleared and then snowblowing the line of pulled snow left in the drive lane. 

We were probably 200 feet away watching this for 10 minutes. Really cool little setup. Worked a charm. You could tell the Daniels pull blade had some really ferocious downforce happening even with it in what I am assuming was float mode.

Has anyone seen this Daniels mega downforce back drag blade on a Kubota or UTV yet?
It was scraping a heavy 4 inch snow fall with some drives already driven on at least 18 hours after the snowstorm. The scrape and finished pass was actually fantastic. Quite impressed.

For companies that could afford this type of setup, I'd say it looked like a winning combination.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Get any pics?


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

The only thing I did not do. Too far away for my cell phone camera. I did see the company name doing the work. We have seen them working that Kubota with blower there many times the last 2 winters. Just not with the Daniels back drag pull blade. We'll catch them again for certain. I'll make a point to chat them up and grab a few pics,(and video if I can) probably the next snowstorm(coming soon) when we see them. 

Still wondering if anyone else has seen or has that Daniels back drag pull blade with downforce yet on a UTV or other machine.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I was curious, so I looked them up. It looks like they do make a 62" and 72" for RTV.
From what I see, 2000# of down pressure.

https://xpno34f9jnxqgkxw2gwfp513-wp...19/05/FINALPULLPLOWBrochure19APR2019-copy.pdf


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

Thanks @EWSplow for digging up that information from Daniels. That should be of help to people here looking at options. Appreciate the help!


----------



## Phoenixengineer (Apr 6, 2021)

The 1100 is a versatile platform for a lot of options. It comes with a hitch receiver on each end for simple attachments. (winches, brushes, plows etc.) I doubt the 2000# down pressure is likely because that same pressure is being used for hydrostatic travel off the charge pump. A heavy strut kit is necessary to support the weight as well. I set a lot of these RTVs up as a Kubota service technician and can say that they are a formidable machine once you get used to the dynamic braking.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Kewl idea, however I was just discussing back plows with my boy on our drive to Fort Waynetucky yesterday.

I'm about at the point that I think they're almost obsolete for most of what we do. I don't like the wings sticking way out behind you. I know this doesn't apply to the Daniels. The extra expense of purchase, maintenance and repairs compared to a good front plow just makes me think they aren't worth the added investment/expense anymore. 

Another cutting edge, pump, something to service in the fall. 

I'd rather spend the money on a well built, efficient front plow on a tractor or loader (or truck for that matter) than screw around with a second plow on a piece of equipment. I'm not saying we won't have any back plows, just my thoughts on the usefulness is changing.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I like them for gravel drives and roundabouts. Having said that I dont use one anymore cause I make money repairing the drives in the spring.
Not my fault global warming wont freeze your driveway fella...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> I like them for gravel drives and roundabouts. Having said that I dont use one anymore cause I make money repairing the drives in the spring.
> Not my fault global warming wont freeze your driveway fella...


They definitely have their place but as others have stated, I am trying to get out of the truck plowing bizness.

Yes, we'll always have trucks with plows, but 5 of them have spreaders. We only have 2 left with back plows. 2 tractors with them as well. One of the 5 is our service truck and I would like to put an air compressor, transfer tank and maybe something else back there, not a backup spreader. I could easily see that spreader getting moved to 1 of the 2 remaining trucks with backplows. We could install the downpressure on the SnowEx and it would work pretty well with how little we use that backplow.

The other is my personal truck which is a backup. And it is plowing less and less every year since plowing more with equipment. And I'm usually running a salt truck since we're short salt truck operators.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I knew I posted this somewhere. I went from 4 backplows to 1. 1 tractor was sold, the other had the PlowMaxx installed. Operator says he misses the backplow...I don't.

My personal truck still has one, but because we didn't preseason prep it due to time and lack of operators...each broken shear bolt also resulted in a blown hose. I knew the hoses needed to be replaced but there were more important things that needed fixing/prepping.


----------

